# A toddler learning Chinese



## jimanoots (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello,
I'm happy to have just stumbled onto this informative web site on Malaysia. I have a wife and one son; my son is 3. I will be retiring in about two years. I'm from the U.S. and my wife is from the Republic of Panama. I'm moving my family to Malaysia upon my retirement. We don't yet know where we will live and that's the main purpose of this thread along with any related information one wishes to share.

We have never been to Malaysia although I have traveled all over the world having lived in 8 different countries. We would like our son to learn Mandarin - for us that means he be enrolled in a Mandarin-speaking school in a country or locale that speaks predominantly Mandarin. We looked into the obvious choice, China, however, if for some reason my wife or I cannot find work then we can reside in China only a few months. I understand in Malaysia there are fewer restrictions. Singapore was our next choice however, my retirement income of about $4,000.00U.S. per month isn't enough to be comfortable there unless we wish to live in conditions unacceptable to us. If either my wife or me has to work in order to remain in Malaysia then that's fine. 

What are the best Chinese-speaking areas in Malaysia? When I say "best" I mean in terms of the schools, crime rate, and overall quality of life in your opinion. Also, if anyone has experience with their child in a Malaysian Mandarin-speaking school we appreciate any information. I realize a lot can change in two years but we wanted to start early and put our feelers out.

My wife was a university professor of computer science/engineering for 14 years in Panama. Her English is not the best but she would like to teach computer science if anyone knows about this. She would also be open to teaching Spanish. My wife and I both speak English and Spanish but my Spanish is better than my wife's English. My wife is 1/4 Chinese but has no relatives/family in Asia. 

I'm assuming that the best Mandarin-speaking schools are in KL but I wouldn't know. I guess the perfect compromise for us would be a city of a couple hundred thousand or more with good schools/ infrastructure, and good housing for the price. Appreciate any info. Thanks, Sincerely, Vince/Sheyla


----------



## happyvalley80 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi:

Im a malaysian chinese, we hav 2 type of primary school system, 1st is Internatiol school (Expatriate' children) and 2nd is Public school (Malays teaching, Chinese teaching and English teaching, Malays and English is compulsory subject in all public primary school)

But im not sure can ur boy enrol in Public Chinese Primary school, because he is not Malaysian, but i think u can sent him to the private chinese nursery or kindergarden, or even hire a private tutor to teach him mandarin at home.


----------

